# Ano'ng oras ka ba gumigising



## Inglip

The following is a practice conversation I am reading:

1. Ano'ng oras ka ba gumigising?
2. Mga Alas-Sais
1. Kahit gumigising ka ng maaga, huli ka pa rin? Ano'ng oras ka umaalis ng bahay?

I am wondering if the tense is correct. They are talking about being late for work yesterday, but the verbs are in current tense.


----------



## Ladylee06

Yes your sentences are correct. 

The translation:

1. What time do you wake up?
2. Around 6 o'clock
3. Even when you wake up early, you're still late? What time do you leave the house?

Hope this helps ^^


C",) Ladylee06 C",)


----------



## Inglip

Ok, so why is it in the present tense, when the action happened yesterday? The speaker was late yesterday, and someone is asking why?


----------



## DotterKat

Yes the present progressive tense is correctly used in the Tagalog text. You have to consider the entire context of the conversation. Person A was late yesterday, but in their current conversation today, Person B is asking A about his habitual activities (..._what time do you wake up?_...._what time do you leave?) _Thus, the present tense in English is appropriate for asking about everyday activities and the present progressive tense in Tagalog is appropriate for the same reason. Had the question been _What time did you wake up yesterday?_ _Anong oras ka ba gumising kahapon?_ that would have been specific inquiry about the previous day's wake-up time and not about Person A's habitual practices.


----------



## Inglip

Ah, thanks. I do remember now present tense is used for routines. I think I was thrown off because the I thought it was specifically about being late yesterday. Thanks


----------

